# custom labels on shirts



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello, I am new here and I just started a clothing line and am currently planning on ordering about 100 shirts.. but I dont have a printer, so what I am looking for is help from someone here who knows a good printed with good prices and who also will do custom labels on the shirts for me... woven labels

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

When you say printer, do you mean a company or a machine? If you mean a company, have you checked your yellow pages for silkscreening?

100 items printed should be no big deal. However, it might be more difficult to get 100 woven labels done. When you find a silkscreener, ask them. But I think label makers have certain minimums which you may run up against.


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

Yea I meant printer, sorry...

Do you guys have any printers that you recommend?

Shipping is not a problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Daki (Dec 10, 2007)

Indianapolis - Chicago

Any of those 2 places for a good printer would be good.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Shirts Our Business - Custom Silkscreen prints for threadless

jakprints.com has been recommended a few times.

Also check out fluiddsn.com and rawtalentinc.com


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Daki said:


> Indianapolis - Chicago
> 
> Any of those 2 places for a good printer would be good.


When I am in the market for a vendor, I send them specs on what I want done and ask for bids. Recommendations helps, but I still want to know I am getting a good price. How fast they respond also is an indication to me how timely I will get my order back if I choose them.

There has got to be a TON of printers in your market. Yellowpages.com lists over 100 just in Chicago. Check out the listings, and submit to as many as you want for bids.


----------

